# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  En marzo, la eólica 1º, nuclear 2ª

## perdiguera

El país.es publica hoy los orígenes de la energía consumida en España en el mes de marzo.
La energía eólica ha alcanzado el primer puesto y la nuclear el segundo en cuanto a Kw producidos.
Aquí os pongo el enlace.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...pepueco_11/Tes
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Eso puede ser un buen dato aunque en esta parte del noroeste, y tú, amigo Perdiguera , quizás lo conozcas, el tema eólico es un tanto polémico según la zona donde se enclaven los aerogeneradores. Nunca estaremos a gusto con nada, esa es la cualidad humana, encontrarse siempre en contínuos debates.
Personalmente apuesto por todas aquellas que busquen un equilibrio con el medio ambiente y con el desarrollo de sistemas que minimicen el gasto energético implantados en todos y cada uno de los elementos que necesitamos en nuestro día a día. Quizás aquí el dicho de que un gesto vale mucho sea veraz. 
Aunque este sólo sea un pensamiento personal.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena noticia.

Personalmente prefiero ver molinos de viento que nucleares, aunque aún estamos muy lejos de que se imponga la energía eólica.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Jose Luis: es evidente que somos como el perro del hortelano, nunca de acuerdo.
La generación de energía es necesaria para que la vida siga sobre la tierra. Algunos parece que olvidan eso.
Ayer desde el alto que hay antes de llegar a Alcañiz, viniendo de Tarragona, pude ver la térmica de Andorra echando humo blanco, negro y gris en cantidades impresionantes, con las tres torres de refrigeración a tope. En ella se quema el lignito de las minas de Utrillas, carbón nacional subvencionado por todos, según creo nos sale más caro que si lo importásemos, pero como hemos de mantener los puestos de trabajo, votos al fín y al cabo, somos capaces de que nos cueste más el mantenimiento de los puestos que el paro o jubilación de por vida de esos trabajadores.

Sergi1907:



> Personalmente prefiero ver molinos de viento que nucleares, aunque aún estamos muy lejos de que se imponga la energía eólica.


Yo también prefiero molinos e hidráhulica o fotovoltaica antes que nucleares, pero éstas antes que de gas, fuel o carbón.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Jose Luis: es evidente que somos como el perro del hortelano, nunca de acuerdo.
> La generación de energía es necesaria para que la vida siga sobre la tierra. Algunos parece que olvidan eso.
> Ayer desde el alto que hay antes de llegar a Alcañiz, viniendo de Tarragona, pude ver la térmica de Andorra echando humo blanco, negro y gris en cantidades impresionantes, con las tres torres de refrigeración a tope. *En ella se quema el lignito de las minas de Utrillas, carbón nacional subvencionado por todos, según creo nos sale más caro que si lo importásemos*, pero como hemos de mantener los puestos de trabajo, votos al fín y al cabo, somos capaces de que nos cueste más el mantenimiento de los puestos que el paro o jubilación de por vida de esos trabajadores.[...]


Por no decir además lo que contamina, aún con los filtros para SO2 que posee. Y que gracias a estos produce, además de energía eléctrica, yeso que vende a no mal precio para mejorar los beneficios.

----------


## Luján

Otra fuente de la misma noticia.

Además recalca que 2010 fue el primer año en el que España tuvo saldo positivo en las interconexiones eléctricas, vamos que vendió más de lo que compró.

También dice que España es el 4º exportador neto (de 6) de Europa, por detrás de Francia, Alemania y la República Checa.

http://www.energetica21.com/es/notic...ign=Destacadas




> *La eólica fue la energía que más electricidad generó en marzo*
> 
> La  energía eólica ha batido un doble récord en el mes de marzo en España:  fue el mes en que mayor electricidad produjo de su historia y, por  primera vez, se situó como la tecnología que más energía eléctrica  generó, con una producción total de 4.738 GWh, según datos provisionales  de Red Eléctrica de España (REE). Le siguieron la energía nuclear, los  ciclos combinados y la hidráulica. Con la generación eólica de marzo, se  podría cubrir todo el consumo eléctrico mensual de un país del tamaño  de Portugal.
> La  cobertura de la demanda con la eólica alcanzó en marzo el 21%. Además,  gracias a la eólica este mes se han evitado transferencias de rentas al  extranjero por valor de unos 250 millones de euros, como consecuencia de  las importaciones de combustibles fósiles y de las emisiones de CO2  evitadas. En total, la eólica evitó la emisión de 1,7 millones de  toneladas de CO2 en marzo, el equivalente a plantar 850.000 árboles.
> Este  hito histórico alcanzado por la eólica demuestra que esta energía,  además de ser autóctona, limpia y cada vez más competitiva, es una  realidad capaz de abastecer ya a trece millones de hogares españoles,  señala José Donoso, presidente de la Asociación Empresarial Eólica  (AEE).
> El  desarrollo de la eólica, que desplaza en el mercado eléctrico a  tecnologías más caras que utilizan combustibles fósiles, es, junto a la  elevada hidraulicidad del pasado año, uno de los motivos de que los  precios de la electricidad en el mercado mayorista español estuvieran en  2010 entre los más bajos de Europa. Ésta fue la principal razón por la  que 2010 fue el primer año en que España tuvo un saldo exportador de  electricidad con Francia. En 2010, el coste medio anual del mercado de  electricidad español fue de 38 /MWh,  frente a los 47,5 /MWh de  Francia. 
> De  hecho, un informe de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE)  refleja que España es el cuarto país exportador neto (exportó más de lo  que importó) de la Unión Europa, tras Francia, Alemania y Chequia. En  total, España exportó electricidad en 2010 por valor de 8,3 TWh. El año  pasado sólo hubo seis países europeos exportadores netos de  electricidad.
> La  eólica cerró 2010 con una potencia instalada de 20.676 MW, en línea con  los objetivos del Plan de Energías Renovables 2005-10. Para que la  energía eólica continúe su desarrollo y España pueda cumplir los  objetivos europeos de cara a 2020, es necesario que el Gobierno  establezca ya el nuevo marco regulatorio que sustituya al Real Decreto  661/2007, que vence a finales de 2012. La instalación de parques eólicos  exige largos periodos de maduración (de seis a ocho años), por lo que  las empresas necesitan conocer ya las condiciones en que se podrá  desarrollar el sector a partir de 2013.

----------


## CerroLorco

> Otra fuente de la misma noticia.
> 
> Además recalca que 2010 fue el primer año en el que España tuvo saldo positivo en las interconexiones eléctricas, vamos que vendió más de lo que compró.
> 
> También dice que España es el 4º exportador neto (de 6) de Europa, por detrás de Francia, Alemania y la República Checa.
> 
> http://www.energetica21.com/es/notic...ign=Destacadas


A pesar de lo que "desinforman" algunos medios, España lleva ya varios años teniendo un saldo positivo en las interconexiones eléctricas. El año pasado fue el primero que además de con Andorrra, Portugal y Marruecos, se tuvo un saldo positivo con Francia.

----------


## REEGE

Supera por primera vez a Alemania
España se convierte en el mayor productor de energía eólica de Europa
Con menos potencia instalada, España generó más electricidad con viento que Alemania en 2010, según la patronal eólica AEE.

España supera a Alemania en algo más que en datos macroeconómicos negativos. La generación de electricidad con energía eólica en 2010 alcanzó en España los 42.976 gigawatios/hora (GWh), lo que supone que, por primera vez en su historia, superó a Alemania (36.500 GWh) como el primer productor europeo de energía eólica.

Según los datos del Barómetro Eurobserv’ER, el observatorio de energías renovables de la Comisión Europea, la cobertura de la demanda con eólica en España fue del 16,4% el pasado año, frente al 6,2% de Alemania.

No obstante, Alemania mantiene el primer puesto de Europa en potencia instalada, con un total de 27.214,7 megawatios (MW) eólicos a 31 de diciembre de 2010. España ocupa el segundo lugar, con 20.676 MW. "Esto demuestra el buen funcionamiento del sistema español, al haber logrado producir más electricidad procedente de la eólica con menos aerogeneradores", subraya la Asociación Empresarial Eólica (AEE). En ambos países, el ritmo de crecimiento del sector eólico se ralentizó el pasado año: Alemania instaló 1.551 MW y España, 1.516 MW.

España vivió en 2010 un año con elevados índices de viento, al contrario que Alemania. Según el diagnógico de la patronal AEE, el sector eólico español "tiene unos costes de generación menores porque sus parques funcionan más horas, cuenta con aerogeneradores más modernos que Alemania (nuestro mercado eólico comenzó a desarrollarse más tarde) y tiene un mejor sistema de integración en red gracias al trabajo conjunto llevado a cabo entre Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y el sector eólico". "Todo ello redunda en la eficacia del modelo español", sentencia.

----------


## Salut

Lo triste es que el ministro Sebastián se ha cargado totalmente la seguridad jurídica del sector renovable, sobre todo en lo que concierne a la energía solar.

Aquí un artículo que lo resume a las mil maravillas:




> *Madrid tumba 44 proyectos que aumentarían un 43% la energía solar en Balears
> Un estudio del Govern revela que es posible generar el 100% de la electricidad con renovables, pero solo se llega al 1,4%*
> 
> ALBERTO MAGRO. PALMA Hace dos años el Govern contrató un estudio sobre el potencial de generación renovable de Balears que costó 197.200 euros y nunca salió a la luz. En el trabajo se detalla que las islas atesoran recursos naturales suficientes para obtener el 100% de su energía de forma limpia. Y eso no es más que la constatación de un fracaso: Balears hoy por hoy solo saca el 1,4% de su electricidad de fuentes renovables. Así que no parece que el 100% sea posible. No en esta década. No en la siguiente. Y está por ver si en este siglo. ¿Por qué? Porque las islas se han quedado arrinconadas en un proceso de adjudicación subvencionada de potencia solar al que llegaron tarde. Muy tarde. Tan tarde que Madrid ha tumbado un total de 44 proyectos que probablemente ya nunca verán la luz. 
> 
> Ni la generarán, que es lo que importa: las instalaciones frustradas iban a aportar a unas islas con solo 56 megavatios (MW) de capacidad fotovoltaica otros 22 megavatios, incremento del 43% que acercaría a la comunidad al ahora ya inalcanzable objetivo de obtener el 20% de su energía de renovables, como impone la Unión Europea. "Eso ya va a ser imposible aquí. Han matado la energía solar en Balears", sintetiza Fausto Oviedo, un empresario enamorado de las renovables que se ha pasado diez años peleando en todos los frentes y contra todos los obstáculos, pero ahora siente que la lucha ha terminado: la guerra está perdida.
> 
> "En los años en que España ha logrado producir el 40% de la electricidad con energías renovables, Balears no sólo no ha reducido su dependencia de la importación de combustibles fósiles sino que la ha reforzado, y además ha perdido la subvención del coste extrapeninsular por generación eléctrica, lo que supone que los ciudadanos de las islas pagaremos más que cualquier otro por una electricidad sujeta al alza constante de precios, especialmente del gas, sin mejorar nuestra seguridad de suministro ni reducir emisiones de carbono. Vamos en dirección contraria de toda Europa, que ha anunciado una tasa de 20 euros por toneladas de CO2 emitida", resume Oviedo, que introduce en un solo párrafo pronunciado sin respirar todas las claves de un conflicto tan técnico y enrevesado que exige más de una explicación. 
> 
> ...


Madrid tumba 44 proyectos que aumentarían un 43% la energía solar en Balears - Diario de Mallorca

----------


## Matraco

^^ "Madrid" habrá tumbado la especulación salvaje con la solar, pero la solar desde luego que no. Que yo sepa hasta la fecha siguien llenandose en un abrir y cerrar ojos los cupos para instalar solar. Aunque lo de la seguridad jurídica es cierto.

Me sorprende que sergi1907 plantee dudas sobre la eólica, o más sobre su potencial. En un mes ya ha superado a la nuclear y en 2-3 años la producción anual eólica pulverizará a la de las nucleares (más tras el cierre de Garoña).

Buen apunte CerroLoco. España lleva más de un lustro arrojando saldos eléctricos exportadores, lo único que ha cambiado es que en 2010 por primera vez también fuimos exportadores netos hacia Francia... y si no exportamos más es por falta de interconexiones.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Matraco.

Que yo sepa no planteo ninguna duda sobre nada, simplemente digo que ahora mismo está lejos de superar a otro tipos de energía, y eso por desgracia es asi.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> ^^ "Madrid" habrá tumbado la especulación salvaje con la solar, pero la solar desde luego que no. Que yo sepa hasta la fecha siguien llenandose en un abrir y cerrar ojos los cupos para instalar solar. Aunque lo de la seguridad jurídica es cierto.


Ya, pero es que resulta que los cupos se estan llenando unicamente con proyectos pasados que "llegaron tarde"... Y además, los 500 MW de cupo son una cifra RIDÍCULAMENTE BAJA.

Para que realmente se produzca una transición energética en poco tiempo, el mínimo de mínimos debería ser 2 GW anuales.

----------

